# My New Ride



## El Jefe (Sep 19, 2004)

Here are some pics of my new ride.


























After moving up from a 2001 Hyundai Accent GSI (which was quite fun to drive for what it;s worth) I am really liking this car.

Future plans are a new set of lowering springs, CAI or intake system, replacement of front grille and possibly a subtle body kit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pix dont work.. angel fire dont allow outside linking.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 19, 2004)

Yeah I'm in the process of fixing this Technical difficulty.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like the 04
i dont care what anyone says

nice ride


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it me or do the tailights look smoked? They look nice.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

They are smoked on the ser. I like em...the tails that is. You got a good color car too...overall it looks good together.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good man. bought it brand new? lucky bastard


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

reason why the front two windows are not tinted? good lookin car...nice choice!


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 19, 2004)

I bought it used with only 8200 KM on it. The previous owner traded it in on a Mini Copper S. I went out for lunch with a buddy (salesman) one day about a week and a half ago and I said that I liked the car he mentioned they had gotten one in a few days before and that started the ball rolling. A week and a half later I took it for a test drive and was sold, now it's mine before it got a chance to hit the market.

The front windows are not tinted because it is illegal in my province, it's just not worth the hassle of getting a fine for some tint.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

nice V :fluffy:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

nice, the o4 look is starting to come around on me. i love the rims though


----------

